
Google: Fewer Ads, More Money - danielha
http://blogs.business2.com/beta/2007/03/google_fewer_ad.html#more
======
python_kiss
When I write articles, I try to minimize the number of ads in them in order to
have better control over where the user clicks. If, for instance, a user
clicks on an ad selling "knifes", he or she is unlikely to revisit the website
and click on another ad or link on the website. With each successive ad, the
control over where the user clicks becomes more chaotic.

The basic premise is the same as the one mentioned in Biz 2.0 magazine: If
there are no ads on your site, you will not make money off of it. If there are
too many ads on your site, nobody is going to click on them.

Daniel, thank you for posting this since before reading it, I did not have any
factual data to back my claim :)

~~~
bootload
_'... if there are no ads on your site, you will not make money off of it
...'_

Where is the investment opportunity with ads? Is it the Aggregation of
attention?, eyeballs? It's not about the advertising. The real value in the
intelligence of users, not eyeballs? ... that's where the money is. [0]

The way I look at it, UGC (user generated content) really just another form of
advertising? [1] So when you write content (commercial info about a product
made for profit) I'm really writing an ad, my ad. I value readers & their
ideas and as such don't want to distract them with freeloader advertisers.

Reference

[0] Dave Winer, 'How to Make Money on the Internet v2.0'

<http://davenet.smallpicture.com/2001/02/13/howToMakeMoneyOnTheInterne.html#4>

[1] Dave Winer, 'How to make money on the Internet, 26 November 2006, MP3,
10.6 Mb, 10 min.'

<http://static2.podcatch.com/blogs/gems/snedit/cn26Nov06.mp3>

------
danielha
Similar to how in, say, supermarkets where the number of brands of a product
on the shelves may show a negative relationship with the number of sales.

Offer customers too many choices and they will become overwhelmed and not
choose anything.

~~~
teki321
And the sad thing is that there are really big stores with a lots of stuff but
you have to visit at least two of them to get whatever you want :(.

Another really bad supermarket practice is when a product have got 3 different
flavoring and one of them is going well, but nobody buy the other 2. The
result is that they will abandon the product totally, it doesn't matter that
one of the flavors went really well.

------
paahijen
This is a bit smart, 'cos the clients fearing that fewer ads will be shown,
will actually be willing to pay more $$s and thus the PPC rates will go up!
Not sure about the long term impact though.. (eg. a frustrated client, inspite
of bidding extremely high for a few keywords might not see his ad appearing at
all, may switch to other system.)

